# Win Some Halloween Treats by Entering the Mothering.com Costume Contest!



## Mothering

*We have our winners!! Congrats to those who won and thank you all for submitting your beautiful photos!! This has been so much fun and we enjoyed every single image. Winners will be contacted through their member profiles this week. *

*Please also thank our sponsors, **Vyssan Lull and **Barefoot Books, by checking out their great products. *

*First Place: teagan01 wins $150 to Vyssan Lull!*



*Second Place: VeganMeegan wins the Barefoot Books!*



*Third Place: jscholberg wins a year long MDC membership!*



--------------------------------------------

**

*Happy Halloween!*

Show off your spooky style by entering the Mothering Halloween costume contest and you could win some awesome prizes from Vyssan Lull, Barefoot Books and Mothering!

*How to Enter:*

Now through Nov 7th at 4pm ET, post photos of yourself, your spouse or your kids in your best Halloween getups! Each member may enter up to two times. One post with a single photo counts as an entry. Multiple submissions should be made in separate posts for voting purposes. Group photos are OK as long as the individuals are your family members only.

*How to Vote:*

Three winners will be chosen based on community feedback. The three photos with the most votes (thumbs ups) on Nov 7th at 4 PM ET will get first, second and third prize. To vote for a picture you love, thumbs up the post the photo.

*First Prize: *

$150 voucher to Vyssan Lull. Can be redeemed for ANY items in the shop excluding Balla Boo, Bellio, Roda Hund and Vouffen. With beautiful colors, fun patterns and unisex designs, Vysan Lull's products for ages 0-7 stand for personality, function and comfort. Their labels range from Scandinavia's most popular high-end brands to new and upcoming designers who all share their passion for organic, eco-friendly and ethically made products. Check out their great Halloween products for last minute needs as well--such as the cute bodysuit in the picture at left and their unique safety "funflectors" to keep your kiddos safe while trick-or-treating.

*Second Prize: *

Tales of Mystery and Magic and The Barefoot Book of Giants, Ghosts, and Goblins from Barefoot Books. If you haven't heard of Barefoot Books you'll want to check them out! Explore. Imagine. Create. Connect. Give Back. That's what Barefoot Books is all about. It's exploring other cultures, our planet, ourselves. It's making time for make-believe and letting imaginations run wild and free. Most of all, it's about using the power of stories to nourish the creative spark in everyone and strengthen connections with family, the global community, and the earth. We know you'll love these selections, even long after the Halloween holiday is over.

*Third Prize:*

A year long supporter membership to Mothering.com.

*The Rules:*

Photos will be awarded prizes based on the number of "thumbs ups" provided by members of the community on individual comments/photos as of Nov 7th, 2011 at 4pm ET. Mothering staff will break any ties and we reserve the right to exclude any photos for any reason. One photo per post, limit 2 post entries per member. No one member can win more than one prize level (ie first and second). US residents only, except where prohibited. Members outside of the US may share images but cannot win prizes.


----------



## Mkokopelli




----------



## willowmomma




----------



## BennyPai




----------



## ShannonH

our puppies:


----------



## BelladonnaFetus

Bella is happy as ever!


----------



## MOMMMYTO3

Our homemade *Mad Hatter* costume!


----------



## ShannonH

My husband and I were a BUNCH of fun in our home-made grape costumes!


----------



## megv2kids




----------



## kaseyson




----------



## arieltron

Vida and I on a hayride this weekend! She's a unicorn!


----------



## stillill




----------



## fallendaisy1




----------



## fallendaisy1




----------



## fallendaisy1




----------



## fallendaisy1

I LOVE this!!!


----------



## socittome




----------



## Fjb41174




----------



## ktdavila




----------



## ktdavila




----------



## jscholberg

*Princess Leia Baby*

*The force is strong with this one.*



*Our 6 month old youngling is ready for Halloween with her Daddy in this homemade Star Wars costume*


----------



## bugitybug

Mommy suggested construction worker, but he wanted to be Red Gnome from a story he knows.


----------



## LevonneG




----------



## MOMMMYTO3

The **Corpse Bride**

We deconstructed 3 of her old flower girl dresses and added some touches of our own, to make this costume.


----------



## kjgst15




----------



## rebecca simmons

This is my daughter in her Star Fairy costume that I made and feature on my blog.


----------



## rebecca simmons

This is my daughter in her Yellow Jacket costume that I made and feature on my blog.


----------



## rebecca simmons

This is my toddler in her Rainbow Ladybug Fairy costume that we put together using things we had at home. I feature it on my blog about easy to make Halloween costumes.


----------



## AuburnBeth

Cops & Robbers... and the bag of money, of course!



We put this together quickly based on what I could fit into (baby was 2 months old). Most was made or adapted... but we new a retired police officer who helped immensely with lending us his shirt!

He's definitely a treasure!


----------



## AuburnBeth

Hiccup! Sorry! (edited to remove duplicate post)


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know, that our spam catching program sometimes snags new member's posts, especially if they have a photo. If you don't see your picture show up right away, give it a bit so I can approve it. If you don't see it within 24 hours, shoot me a PM or repost. 

Thanks!


----------



## teagan01

My twins dressed as Ewoks from Star Wars! Since I do photography I thought it was appropriate to take them into the woods for pics 



www.facebook.com/Udream2


----------



## teagan01

One more


----------



## Churrl

Here is my 14 month old wearing her baby carrot homemade costume.


----------



## Nautical

My two year old wanted our family to go as Goldilocks and the three bears. Her costume was my first attempt at sewing.


----------



## lairaja

My 4 yo DS asked to be "Charlie Chacklin" this year, so here he is: The Little Tramp!


----------



## Bayleesan

My 3yo daughter asked for a (Specifically a BLUE BABY Batman) Batman Costume for her 3rd Birthday (Oct 2nd) so she is already for Halloween! All the store costumes were huge on her so I made her a cape. But I do not have permission to make an attachment so I guess you can't see the pictures? I am so proud of making this costume and of her orginality in choice I'd love to share.


----------



## sebandg'smama

My 4 year old wearing the costume my mother made for me when I was her age.


----------



## VeganMeegan




----------



## VeganMeegan




----------



## tovah

We're all about homemade costumes! This one was so much fun to make together.


----------



## tovah

We were a little worried about how the kids at school would react when our kindergarden age son wanted to be Annie for Halloween last year. It was a hit! The kids high-fived him in the hallway and cheered for him during the costume parade. He came home feeling great about himself, his costume, and the community at his school.


----------



## mommy212

Here is my little man is his homemade kitty costume, and ball of yarn to play with! (pumpkin candy bucket wrapped in yarn...  )


----------



## michlbcm

We dressed up as Wendy, Peter Pan, Tinkerbell and of course Nana, the dog nanny (my mother... who also goes by Nana).


----------



## michlbcm

She'll always be my cuddle bear.


----------



## SunnyB1978




----------



## MandeeTheGreat

*Mommy's little night owl*


----------



## msnellen82




----------



## jack38

* FRESH LOBSTER*



* EXTRA LARGE (16 lbs)*


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

These are fabulous!!!!


----------



## greenmom4

Oldest son is a giant squid

daughter is Ladybug girl

younger son is a gnome


----------



## TheEadesFamily




----------



## mhcreate1




----------



## mhcreate1




----------



## mhcreate1




----------



## nlenneman




----------



## Viola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teagan01*
> 
> My twins dressed as Ewoks from Star Wars! Since I do photography I thought it was appropriate to take them into the woods for pics
> 
> www.facebook.com/Udream2


Oh wow, I love it!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautical*
> 
> My two year old wanted our family to go as Goldilocks and the three bears. Her costume was my first attempt at sewing.


What a beautiful costume!!!

I love both of the owl costumes too, so pretty! I'm in the process of making a Medusa costume for my 12 year old. We bought a bed sheet from Savers that is really pretty, but it's sooo long, and my first attempt at hemming it was awful.


----------



## Amylcd

My Little SuperGirl!


----------



## ChelseaTCT

My little Autumn Fairy!


----------



## JunebugsMom

My creative 3-year-old wanted to be a Spider-Man Sheep because she loves to pretend she's a sheep and she loves to pretend that she's Spider-Man


----------



## bugitybug

Here's a better photo of the same costume.


----------



## bugitybug

sorry, trying to delete


----------



## bugitybug

rookie error, I don't know how to delete this post. sorry all.


----------



## amandak

Little Bo Peep and her sheep


----------



## Thursday Girl

My Hubs and daughter as her favorite's Foofa and DJ Lance Rock.


----------



## nighten

Thursday Girl, I love your picture!


----------



## sbammes

Holy Frijoles- it's Puss in Boots!!

This is Elliott, our 2 year old. The costume is homemade and sewn by Daddy, but it was Elliott's idea. We didn't pose him- this is his natural, wild personality!


----------



## sweetBBkendall

My parents holding my 'lil PONYO! lol She loves the movie so much we had to make her a costume 

her dady did a really good job, don't you think?


----------



## sweetBBkendall

I love the 'Queen Wanna' Bee!


----------



## sweetBBkendall

trying to write about somebodies costume but it brought me back here...


----------



## sweetBBkendall

don't know if this works or not. My mom had a better image of Ponyo...


----------



## strmis




----------



## SouthernStormy

We didn't do a costume since we aren't going out- but here is my little pumpkins halloween picture:


----------



## snwbrdrxtreme




----------



## ccasados




----------



## HopefulJo

Using The Force to learn to walk!


----------



## ccasados




----------



## snwbrdrxtreme




----------



## matherd

This is my little Monkey Natalie


----------



## Niki Wimberley




----------



## BlouseHouse

My cowboy and bee!!


----------



## mama2silas

Gemma wanted to be a princess for reasons unknown. I suggested a superhero. The solution? A superhero princess -- brains, strength, and beauty!


----------



## maeby

My son Rhys, 3 years wanted to be a germ for Halloween! We did some research and he determined that he would be 'Super Fungi!' This is what came of our brain stroming and searching for the perfect "germ" costume! The back of his shirt says "Fun-Guy!"


----------



## morr0226

This is our family's first Halloween! My 9-month-old identical twin boys are of course dressed as those classic bringers-of-chaos, Thing 1 and Thing 2 from Dr. Seuss' The Cat in the Hat. My husband and I are clearly "the mom and the dad from The Cat in the Hat"...


----------



## TaraLB

I asked Ava what she wanted to be for Halloween this year and she said a BLUE butterfly ~ Not any other color ~ so I went on my mission to create the costume she had imagined!

A


----------



## TheSlingMama

My little flapper!


----------



## 95191




----------



## Calliope84

*Super Owl Baby! Wisely fighting crime and always asking.... "Wooo did it?"*


----------



## saharantea

Until we had chicken pox exposure, we had plans for matching dog and daughter fairies. Oh well.


----------



## Big D

My husband and son- we were the 3 little pigs!  Our dog was the big bad wolf.


----------



## Stephanietweiss

Archer & Splinter


----------



## marykayf




----------



## marykayf




----------



## maeby

Had to share one from tonight with even better face paint!


----------



## PixieLittle

15-month old Henry as a garden gnome. A home-made costume...and boy


----------



## MariaXJ

My son Xander, the peacock, presented me with this creative, not so easy to construct costume idea this year. He then told me that his baby brother, Jaxx, should be a baby owl. Many hours later... here's how they turned out. Home made with love.


----------



## MariaXJ

My baby owl Jaxx (9 months)


----------



## rabbitmomma

These costumes are all so great! We were boring this year and got store-bought costumes. Little Luna (3 months) was a chubby cat!


----------



## mcbrady13




----------



## kkeboone

Nearly all handmade Wizard of Oz costumes. It was super fun but my husband could neither sit nor reach his face!


----------



## IamLuna

She's swaying back and forth, but you can't tell in the picture--she's a snake-in-a-basket...a cobra! We cut out the bottom of the basket, so she can walk, and there are slits on either side so she can get her hands to hold her trick-or-treat bag. She's much shinier gold in person.


----------



## johanna84

my DD, as 'Waldo'


----------



## johanna84

We also dressed her up as Cindy Lou Who...


----------



## colomamato4

Totally homeade! I made the puppy costume and my 5-year-old has her favorite puppy stuffed animals to complete the costume!


----------



## SarahBocco

My daughter went as Evel Knievel. Seemed appropriate for her spirit and personality!


----------



## stacylsc

Our crew for Halloween. (This is the card we sent to family)


----------



## SarahBocco

Robot made of boxes, dryer duct, pop bottles and homemade pants!


----------



## stacylsc




----------



## nalazimbala

We went for a Neverland theme...Tinkerbell, Captain Hook & the crocodile (working on chewing off my hand)


----------



## fireweed




----------



## granolamommy3

We were part of the solar system this year. I am 9 months pregnant, and my son is really into space. He suggested that I go as Mother Earth and the costumes took off from there.


----------



## jabrudos

All home-made costumes!!


----------



## mtrchJay




----------



## MediaNaranja

We pieced together this pirate costume with some things we found around the house, as well as a couple purchased items. We needed something warm and comfortable because it was a chilly night! Yo Ho Happy Halloween!


----------



## seamaiden399

*I made this costume for my DD 2 year old from cardboard box (base of dress), a shiny silver insulated tote (legs, arms, trimming on dress and helmet), and an ikea lamp box(helmet). We painted it silver with nontoxic paint together and used duct tape to hold it together and shiny silver electrical tape for trim. She loved it! The best part was when we went trick or treating in a downtown neighborhood near our house. She went into the local bookstore and was excited to find a book of robot stickers- so there was a girl robot reading about robots! For nighttime trick or treating she wore glow sticks and looked so festive and fun. Best Halloween ever!*

-Brenda


----------



## seamaiden399

*I made this costume for my DD 2 year old from cardboard box (base of dress), a shiny silver insulated tote (legs, arms, trimming on dress and helmet), and an ikea lamp box(helmet). We painted it silver with nontoxic paint together and used duct tape to hold it together and shiny silver electrical tape for trim. She loved it! The best part was when we went trick or treating in a downtown neighborhood near our house. She went into the local bookstore and was excited to find a book of robot stickers- so there was a girl robot reading about robots! For nighttime trick or treating she wore glow sticks and looked so festive and fun. Best Halloween ever!*

-Brenda


----------



## rebecca_n




----------



## mommy2lno

Homegrown Lady bug.


----------



## mommy2lno

Olivias First Halloween. She would grunt and shake her bag asking for treats.


----------



## albauer




----------



## jillsgr8




----------



## mommy212

A different picture of a costume I posted earlier- this time with the whisker and nose makeup on halloween night


----------



## GreenBubbleTea




----------



## moodyjulz

My Living Dead Kitten


----------



## mamagrove

Wow, great costumes!!! Here are my two, as Lightning McQueen (DD), & Mater (DS, wearing the yellow hat). These were made & painted freehand by me.


----------



## mamagrove

Here's a sideview of Lightning McQueen:



And a backview of Mater:


----------



## MrsNewspin

Happy Halloween from the Williamsons!

My husband and I are farmers, our kids are cows, and our pup is a cowgirl 

We had a blast!!


----------



## Monarchgrrl

The White Rabbit, Alice, and the Queen of Hearts


----------



## SarahHope

My train-obsessed two-year-old had fun being a "ding ding gate." His headband has a flashing red bike tail light.


----------



## colomamato4

My 11-year-old son's favorite food is sushi and well, he wanted to be a sushi! All homemade and everything is recycled materials -excpet for the unseen roll of duck tape I sent DH out for the night before! He had drumsticks (chopsticks for his prop, but wasn't holding them for the pic) "No, Mom, I just want to go trick or treating now!"


----------



## eatyourveggies

Sophie as Rapunzel (her costume and rapunzel hair was homemade by my dad's wife, Linda. We love it!!)


----------



## domestichippie

Wench Mama, Captain Daddy, and his trusty parrot Rebekah


----------



## domestichippie

Perched on Captain Daddy's shoulder


----------



## ShayMarsh

My daughter, the octopus.


----------



## Eloquentrose

My cute little girl as a bumble bee.


----------



## kmb83




----------



## kmb83




----------



## Crystal Adkins

Hello, Our family dressed as Boo berry (8 yr old daughter), Count Chocula (dad), and Frankenberry (mom). We made all 3 and spent less than $10.00, Paper mache and re-used materia makes up most of the costumes. We had a blast making them and wearing them. They are a bit labor intensive but anyone could do it.


----------



## Crystal Adkins

Here's a photo of a close up of my daughters Boo Berry costume. Everyone loved this one most.


----------



## Erin Douglas

My 22-month old as Velma, my three-year-old as Shaggy, and my five-year-old as Fred. My husband and I turned their wagon into The Mystery Machine to haul them around.


----------



## Comtessa

DH was the evil wizard, who changed DS (our prince) into the Frog Prince.

DD was the Frog Princess (can you see her froggie boots?)

And Mama was the froggie's lily pad!

Here's a better photo of the kids:


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

What a creative bunch. I love all these costumes and seeing all of your families. Very nice.


----------



## BridgeBird

168 days old!


----------



## BZMama

Who doesn't want an extra piece of pie?


----------



## BridgeBird

Our sweetest heart tends to be quite the stinky boy- yet adored he is! I have never sewed before and was unfamiliar with all of the sewing terms. When I opened the skunk pattern, I knew I was in for it! He was a young trooper as I fastened that "foreign object" around his head! He kept trying to look left and right to figure out what on earth mama was doing to his head


----------



## BridgeBird

Our sweet little 168 day old (not even 6 months) stinker of a baby boy. And my first ever sewing project and costume! It must have been the material supporting him- this was the first time he sat without support long enough for a photo!


----------



## BridgeBird

Tackling a skunk costume as a first time sewing sure was interesting- my sweetie excitedly sniffling and babbling from the floor as I opened the pattern and googled definitions to all the sewing terms online. He sure was a good sport; confused as he was, looking left and right, and questioning what foreign object mama was strapping to his curly little head. All the comotion did not cause him to cease to drop a few bombs for us. What gifts


----------



## BridgeBird

lego men? very sweet! what cheer


----------



## chicory blue

(rethought entry )


----------



## chicory blue

*Joshua's just 3 months old...Dad's helping him out a little for his internet debut.*


----------



## maself

My children and I are dressed to attend a church service in the 1920s.


----------



## maself

Our youth ministry dressed up every week in October: 1970s, 1980s, 1990s, and the New Millennium! Here is our 1980s... My daughter wanted us to have matching leg warmers so I made us some! We are even wearing original twist-a-beads and actual bows I made and wore in the 1980s!


----------



## zomigi

The movie Bambi was our theme for our family's costumes this year. My nearly 3-year-old daughter was Bambi, dad was Bambi's Father, 5-month-old son was Friend Owl from Bambi, and mom was the owl's tree. I made all the costumes myself, except the owl hat, which I had custom-made by someone on Etsy. I wore my baby on my chest using my Moby Wrap, then disguised the wrap using a big brown maternity shirt with a deep V in front so that it looked like the owl was poking out a hole in a tree.


----------



## danilouwho

our baby mermaid!


----------



## danilouwho

catchin' us a mermaid!


----------



## Sarahec74

Say your prayers and take your vitamins, brother!


----------



## melon




----------



## lillylady05




----------



## kiminboston




----------



## MinneapolisMama




----------



## littlerubaby




----------



## littlerubaby

oops


----------



## mattie

My 2 year requested to be a rooster. Here she is in all her hand-sewn and gluegunned glory: feathered, wattled, rooster combed & tailed, shown here with one our many loved hens, telling her a story about being a roo. Yes, those are yellow rubber gloves posing as chicken feet, and yes, her rooster head is made out of a onesie--her head is poking through a leg hole, snapped under her chin into her wattle .


----------



## Chamsia

My 5 year old daughter, Elaine June, adores the Beatles. She was so excited to be Ringo. We blared Beatles music while trick-or-treating on a busy street. Lots of fun was had by all!


----------



## katielin317

This has been my favorite year of costumes. My sweet little skunk and Arabian princess. I made the skunk costume and the dress came from Kuwait, during my husbands deployment.


----------



## Migalina5




----------



## ashleyteller




----------



## justsidney




----------



## justsidney




----------



## littlerubaby

And here is the baby sister to the "big bad" wolf and little red. She was "a loaf of bread"


----------



## arcane4

Our 11-year-old son has spent the past 3 years growing his hair long so that he could be Legolas the elf for Halloween. We are relieved that he has NO intention of cutting his hair short again


----------



## oregon2010




----------



## nannalou

Cockadoodledoo


----------



## SMansky




----------



## ChaosMandy




----------



## Stephanietweiss

Out little Space Monkey Archer and his traveling companion Splinter in their very own NASA Shuttle!


----------



## jenyoga123




----------



## grizl

anyone else having trouble voting?


----------



## Mama2Twincesses




----------



## girlanimal




----------



## kalamaZOO




----------



## hiddenhippie6

Fairy Hannah


----------



## hiddenhippie6

Our Pirate Family


----------



## wondertwins

edit 11/11


----------



## tfadams

Pipe cleaners and glue, felt and tulle .. Hello Kitty and The Puppy


----------



## BridgeBird

oops I didnt mean to post the same picture more than once- I didnt see it appear so I posted again. I was using my phone to post. Now how do I delete? Ps I like that germ costume. How cute!


----------



## sunma

6 year old DD wanted to be a bird, she designed the mask and the colors of her feathers and I sewed (not sure when this happened with 4 month old in arms! Thankfully she sleeps) Baby is Bee, a costume handed down from a friend, it seemed to go with the theme. Mama is the flower, made for 6 year old when she was 6 months old.


----------



## mollybet




----------



## mmjones

oh know I didn't know about this until now. Here is my family, My infant the caterpillar (hand knitted), Myself the tree she lives in and feeds off of lol, my toddler the butterfly and my husband the entomologist complete with butterfly net so he catch the 3 year old while Mom is preoccupied with baby.  Wish our pics were better.


----------



## BennyPai

*Aurelia Mae, Age 6, "Kitty-Cat Queen"*


----------



## Crystal Smith

This is D'Arcy dressed as Cyndi Lauper! Note the smile!!!!


----------



## aejbh

Theo's First Halloween

8 weeks old


----------



## Crystal Smith

Beck as wolverine (with aluminum foil blades)


----------



## Crystal Smith

Oran as Sonic the Hedgehog!


----------



## Crystal Smith

Isa as an Owl!!!


----------

